# New nVIDIA driver Version: 1.0-6106

## JinxterX

With new nvidia-settings util, here's hoping it works with kernel 2.6.x.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-6106.html

----------

## Dolio

Hey, 4k stack support, finally.

One more kernel option I don't need to worry about.

----------

## cyfred

Theres a few threads about it

eg https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=192262&highlight=nvidia

----------

## JinxterX

Working perfectly in dev-sources 2.6.7 with xorg-x11  :Razz: 

----------

## Plastic

How does it perform compared to 4496 and 5336?

----------

## JinxterX

Seems faster/smoother all round, haven't done proper tests/benchmarks yet tho, 44.96 was always best for me and 53.36 gave rubbish 3D performance, but  61.06 looks like a winner so far anyway and the nvidia-settings program is a handy addition, also no installation problems.

----------

## lbrtuk

GLSL support!

The future of opengl looks bright.

----------

## JinxterX

2D stuff ok with these drivers but 3D sucks, low fps, switched backed to 44.96.

----------

## fourwood

I get this error when emerging nvidia-kernel:

```

...

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

*** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause

***          inconsistencies

mkdir -p .tmp_versions

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=scripts/basic

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=scripts

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=arch/i386/kernel arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

make[3]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h.tmp

/bin/sh: line 1: include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h.tmp: Permission denied

  UPD     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

mv: cannot stat `include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h.tmp': No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h] Error 1

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 87, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build module

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-media-video_-_nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106-10543.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h.tmp

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## RockHound

6106 hangs my xorg-x11 on startup... Blank screen after starting x. Switched back to 5336 which has been working great.

What is that 4k stack option for anyways? Does it help anywhere? Should one be using it.

Btw: dev-sources-2.6.7-r7

What did you do to get this running?

Greetings,

Martin

----------

## ikaro

installs and runs 'ok' here .. althought  the performance feels like a bit worse than the kernel driver, ( disapointed )

I dont play games, so i don't care very much about FPS, but certanly the 2D performance is not very good.

 :Sad: 

----------

## deradler

got same errror as fourwood...

anyone solved it?

----------

## ikaro

i installed the one from nvidia.com

----------

## coffeeman

i emerge, and its work smoooooth...   :Wink: 

Solved all my bugs, the performance is exelent, and the nvidia-settings RoX...   :Razz: 

Xtremly recommendLast edited by coffeeman on Fri Jul 02, 2004 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Blowfishie

I also have the same problem as fourwood.

I've tried chmod 777 on the affected files and I still get the error.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-media-video_-_nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106-20695.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/.tmp_versions/nvidia.mod

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/.__modpost.cmd

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any ideas?

----------

## Blowfishie

Found a fix for the access error on another thread:

```
FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-glx
```

Rebooting now...

----------

## LLoydBates

Problem when trying to emerge it, any ideas?

```
[root@udo.edu /home/lloyd]$ emerge nvidia-kernel

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106 to /

x86

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1.run

x86

x86

>>> Unpacking source...

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r5 found in /usr/src/linux

 * which outputs to /usr/src/linux

 * By not using the kernel's ability to output to an alternative

 * directory, some external module builds may fail.

 * See <insert link to user doc here>

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-6106............................................................................

........................................................................................

......................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6106-koutput-support.patch...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

x86

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system.

make: *** [select_makefile] Fehler 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 87, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build module

```

i have linux header 2.6.7-r1 installed

(Info: it's a duron, BIOS is to old to know it's name but it work perfectly)

```
[root@udo.edu /home/lloyd]$ emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r8 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r0, 2.6.7-gentoo-r5)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.7-gentoo-r5 i686 Unknow CPU Type

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r3

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/k  de/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ ftp:/  /ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pu  b/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bo  chum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erla  ngen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aalib alsa apm arts avi berkdb cdr crypt cups dga divx4linux dvd dvdr encode esd foomat  ic foomaticdb gdbm gif gimpprint gpm gtk gtk2 imlib java javascript joystick jpeg libg++ libwww mad   matroska mikmod mmx mmx2 motif moznoirc mpeg ncurses nls offensive oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib p  erl png ppds python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd theora tiff truety  pe usb x86 xface xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib"
```

----------

## cyfred

For those of you experiencing sandbox errors it should not be happening ... which I know is of little use when it is... Basically I tested that it would work (having had that be a bug in 5336) -- and it worked here. Theres a bug on bugzilla about it for 5336-r2 IIRC post problems there and we'll look into it some more.

LLoydBates your problem is more perplexing again.. it basically says to me that your /usr/src/linux directory is the kernel you are running, egro it should be setup.. but that include/linux/version.h is missing meaning it is not setup.   :Confused:   Try running make prepare-all in your kernel tree and remerge. If that doesnt work re-run "make" in your kernel tree to compile it, Ctrl - C it after 30s or so and remerge nvidia-kernel

----------

## LLoydBates

thx ... running "make prepare-all" fixed it ... strange but true.

maybe it was happening because i was testing out this new koutput thingie .. the new way to build kernelmodules.

----------

## Martz

 *Blowfishie wrote:*   

> Found a fix for the access error on another thread:
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-glx
> ```
> ...

 

This also seems to work for me too, I had the same access violation warning. Thanks.

----------

## Doublehead

 *LLoydBates wrote:*   

> thx ... running "make prepare-all" fixed it ... strange but true.
> 
> maybe it was happening because i was testing out this new koutput thingie .. the new way to build kernelmodules.

 

I had exactly the same problem. This fixed it.

Thanks mates!

----------

## MG-Cloud

Hi afaik the older versions of the nvidia driver wouldn't work with mregparm=3 and 4k stacks - I know this one fixed 4k stacks, what's the status on the other?

----------

## Dolio

Hey, I was wondering...

I installed these new drivers, and everyone says that the new nvidia-settings is nice. But when I installed it, it didn't seem to actually install any executables.

What ebuilds are you guys using that actually install stuff. The one from dev.gentoo.org seems to just install documentation.

----------

## LLoydBates

for a start .. try (if you have 1.0.6106 installed)

```
emerge nvidia-settings
```

then run as user

```
nvidia-settings
```

have fun   :Laughing: 

*edit*

you don't need to use the ones from dev.gentoo.org ... it's already in portage, just sync

----------

## josephoenix

I'm not sure whether this has been covered somewhere else :S I searched for 6106 lockup but no dice. I'm not even sure if this is the right place to post this...

Anyway, my computer locks up after modprobe nvidia. Not immediately after, but 5 or so minutes... I didn't start x.org or anything, just staying logged in. The prompt stays blinking but the keyboard doesn't respond. I managed to get icewm started once before it locked up, and the mouse didn't work either. I'm not sure whether this is an issue specific to the 6106 drivers since I just installed gentoo (I feel like I'm defiling my amd64 system by installing gentoo-x86, but madwifi doesn't have amd64 versions of its binary only portion. (Stupid FCC rule... What could someone do with a software programmable transmitter? Turn their wifi card into a microwave?) ) Also, I have an mx700 mouse that is spazzing out in X... It is jumping all around the screen o_O. I don't have console mouse so I can't tell whether this is an X11 quirk... 

Help would be appreciated! Keep in mind that you are talking to a relative gentoo newbie... this is only the second time I've installed... No big words  :Wink: 

josePhoenix

----------

## TheUNabeefer

Mine works fine except for some annoying flickering that happens every.... ohhhh.....  13 seconds or so.    Did anyone ever figure out how to rid of the flickering?!?!  (it's been haunting me since I switched to 2.6.6)

 .....I'm sure it was covered in another thread, but I have yet to find a thread that ACTUALLY solved it.  Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## lightlysleepy

for those who don't know how to use ebuild:

http://reviewed.homelinux.org/gentoo/ebuilds/index.html.en#toc3

----------

## yuza

TheUNabeefer:

If your problem is similar to this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185059&highlight=

It's a hardware cursor problem. The workaround is putting 

```

Option "HWCursor" "off"

Option "SWCursor" "on" 

```

in the device section in your XF86Config (or xorg.conf).

I've just installed the new driver... works like a charm here with ck4 sources and 4k stack   :Cool: 

----------

## josephoenix

Uhh... Do I have to use a custom ebuild to get my nvidia drivers to work? I just did emerge sync and then emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx (latest versions)... And if I do have to use custom ebuilds, where do I get them?

Thanks!

josePhoenix

----------

## lightlysleepy

 *josephoenix wrote:*   

> Uhh... Do I have to use a custom ebuild to get my nvidia drivers to work? I just did emerge sync and then emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx (latest versions)... And if I do have to use custom ebuilds, where do I get them?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> josePhoenix

 

The ebuilds are already in portage. Follow the steps shown here

http://reviewed.homelinux.org/gentoo/ebuilds/index.html.en#toc3

After you have made the portage package from the ebuild, emerge the new driver as usual:

```
emerge nvidia-glx
```

If you don't have the make.conf configured to accept masked packages, you will end up with the older version. To bypass this, simply type:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-glx
```

You shouldn't have to emerge nvidia-kernel since it is a dependency of nvidia-glx. Also, the given keyword doesn't have a straight dash in front. It's a ~

Hope it works.

----------

## JinxterX

I did some tests:

```
Glxgears:

Driver   NvAgp   Agpgart   Agpgart+VIA support

43.63   3975      2947        3975

44.96   3700      -           3700

46.20   3703      -           3703

53.28   3551      -           3551

61.06   3575      3119        3575

RTCW (800x600x16, Checkpoint demo):

43.63   129      108          129

44.96   131      -            131

46.20   132      -            132

53.28   100      -            100

61.06   100      89           100

All results are in frames per second.

- means I couldn't be bothered.

Test rig: AthlonXP 2600+, KT400, 512M DDR, GF4Ti4200 64M

        dev-sources 2.6.7, xorg-x11
```

Best to stick with 4x.xx series for 3D gaming then  :Razz: 

----------

## josephoenix

 *lightlysleepy wrote:*   

>  *josephoenix wrote:*   Uhh... Do I have to use a custom ebuild to get my nvidia drivers to work? I just did emerge sync and then emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx (latest versions)... And if I do have to use custom ebuilds, where do I get them?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> josePhoenix 
> ...

 

I have emerged both packages... The problem I'm having is not gtting the divers emerged but that after modprobeing, not doing anything afterward, not having x.org running, no nothing! The thing just locks up, the cursor keeps blinking but it doesn't respond to anything. not the mouse, not the keyboard.  o_O

Cany you help with that?

josePhoenix

----------

## TheUNabeefer

 *yuza wrote:*   

> TheUNabeefer:
> 
> If your problem is similar to this:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185059&highlight=
> ...

 

hmmm....  nope.  still flickers.  It doesn't quite go back to the console....  just flickers in the same manner as if the power was surging.... but I know that isn't the case.

Uhm, if anyone wants to try helping or thinks they may have some crazy idea that may possibly fix it, feel free to message me (AIM: TheUnabeefer) ....  so as to not clutter this thread with my petty problems.   =O)

----------

## dalek

[rant what your step here.  I'm pissed.  Question to follow rant though.]

I must say I'm a bit pissed.  I did a emerge -U world and it updated the nvidia drivers.  I thought well, why not restart the GUI and put them to use.  Oh hell no.  I type in kdm and it comes right back with no error message or nothing.  

I search around here and see you guys talking about the 4K stack thing.  I look and mine is not included.  Recompile my kernel.  That ain't so bad though.

Here is what pissed me off though.  I had to reboot.    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:    I had almost three weeks of uptime here.  I didn't even shut down during a recent storm.  Now I have this:

```
root@smoker /etc # uptime

 05:07:58 up 12 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.15, 0.15

root@smoker /etc #

```

Ooooooo I'm pissed.

[/rant. I'm done now. still pissed]

Is that the reason for my problem?  The error log shows "no usable screens found" and it wouldn't load the Nvidia module.  It worked before.  It works now.  The only change was the 4K stack thing.  Since I lost my uptime, will this make me run faster with the 4K thing or what?

I hope this makes something better.  That may help my feeling a bit, not much but some anyway.

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bammbamm808

2.6.7-ck4 w/hid polling patch for smootha mouze & 4k stacks (theyere all the rage!)

nvidia 6106

NF7-S v2.0, AXP 2400m @ 205x11

GFFX5800XT 128MB

XFree 4.3

KDE 3.2

1280x1024x24bits

Never had any luck EMERGING my nvidia drivers, so I just used the nvidia installer. No problems so far. The only gotcha with the new kernel (was on 2.6.2) is that they changed the damn hid module to    usbhid so I had to recompile to get X to work.

----------

## andyjeffries

 *Blowfishie wrote:*   

> Found a fix for the access error on another thread:
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-glx
> ```
> ...

 

This fix worked for me too (but I was having the problem on nvidia-kernel).

However, it's a bit of a crap way for Gentoo to have to do this.  Is there not a way of disabling sandbox and usersandbox in the ebuild or in an /etc/portage/package.features file (there isn't one listed in man portage).  If not, shouldn't there be!!!!

----------

## MartinP

dalek:  *Quote:*   

> emerge -U world

 

You should not do that. Add packages you want to have unstable (~x86) or unmasked to /etc/portage/package.keywords resp. package.unmask. Read man portage to find out how.

emerge -U world will sooner or later break your system. One shouldn't type "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge sth" at all, rather add the package to package.keywords.

Its probably unrelated but it _might_ be the reason for your problems.

----------

## Diovanti

Does anyone know if they've finally fixed overscan yet?  I'm still  stuck using 4363  :Sad: 

----------

## dalek

 *MartinP wrote:*   

> dalek:  *Quote:*   emerge -U world 
> 
> You should not do that. Add packages you want to have unstable (~x86) or unmasked to /etc/portage/package.keywords resp. package.unmask. Read man portage to find out how.
> 
> emerge -U world will sooner or later break your system. One shouldn't type "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge sth" at all, rather add the package to package.keywords.
> ...

 

I did add the packages to the proper files.  Emerge -U world was sort of a temp thing.

I was mostly pissed that the new driver 'required' me to redo my kernel.  That sucked.    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

It works.  Still lost my uptime.    :Crying or Very sad: 

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Macguyvok

Hmm, I haven't had a good deal of sucess with the latest drivers. 3D performance was ok, however my refresh rate was all screwed up. At 1280x1024 in Never Winter Nights the refresh rate was so bad it looked like there were horizontal black lines. It was aweful. The only resolution I got a decent refresh rate with was 1400x1050... and the game ran too slow @ that res (low fps)

FYI: I have a FX5200.

I don't know why the refresh rate was messed up, but it works fine with 53.36.

----------

## calhoun

Yea!!

----------

## Frodg

I need help.. (previously posted in the other gamers thread for nvidia).... (is this therefore a double post even though there was no resolution ???)

I have installed these new nvidia drivers, installed nvidia-glx, updated gl and got the basic sytem working but:

I get this message with glxgears, ,

xfe,

xscreensaver,

and several other apps.......

```

 error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data 
```

This has been raised for ut but not as a general issue. I have scanned forums, read bug reports in gentoo, read linux.org forums and the general consensus is that you run:

```

nvidia-installer --force-TLS=classic 
```

 when installing the drivers....

In gentoo the ebuild does not installl the nvidia-installer, nor can I see a way of passing this option in the ebuild...

I hope that explains the issue, I have been working on this for a couple of days on and off because my main apps ( xorg , firefox, Thunderbird, fluxbox.... etc...) all work

Any ideas ?

----------

## theJPster

Typical. They would fix the overscan problem just as I move house and no longer have a TV by my PC!

I did loop some S-Video cable between my MX440SE and my PVR-250 capture card to see what the nvidia-settings program could do with my TV out. Sure enough, the TV-output changed size as I altered the Overscan option. No more editing XFree86Config, restarting X, checking the output and repeating ad nauseum...

Previous to these 6x.xx drivers, I hadn't had TV overscan correction working since way back. I don't think their drivers liked the integrated TV encoders on the GeForce4 MX chips.

On the down side, with TV-out enabled and framebuffer consoles, you still get vaguely-character-shaped garbage if you try to switch VTs back to a text (well, framebuffer) one from X. Quite annoying that. Still, overall a thumbs up for the 6x.xx series.

theJPster

PS: Kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 with agpgart, SiS 746 chipset.

----------

## lbermude

Hey there

I am trying to install a working nvidia driver. I am using kernel 2.6.7. I disabeled the 4k in the kernel, did the emerge nvidia-glx, emerge nvidia-kernel, opengl-update nvidia but I still have the "no screens available" error.

I started checking on my system and found out that my nvidia driver is the:

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496-r2

and

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3

How do I upgrade the driver to 6106 or 5336?

I am still strugling a little bit with all this 'emerge'ing... which brings up another question:

is there something like synaptic(debian) in gentoo?

thanks

----------

## radonsg

 *lbermude wrote:*   

> Hey there
> 
> I am trying to install a working nvidia driver. I am using kernel 2.6.7. I disabeled the 4k in the kernel, did the emerge nvidia-glx, emerge nvidia-kernel, opengl-update nvidia but I still have the "no screens available" error.
> 
> I started checking on my system and found out that my nvidia driver is the:
> ...

 

If u wan a specific version, do a 

```
emerge =example-1.2.3
```

There's also something like synaptic(debian) u might wan to take a look. But I personally don't use it so cannot say how gd izzit. http://remerge.sourceforge.net./

----------

## s_ridenour

Ibermude: 4496 is the latest "stable" nVidia drivers. Later drivers work just as well (and support newer cards), but have horribly broken ebuilds.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

And if you've got a GeForce 6800, in order to use all of that card's features you need a 6xxx driver, such as the 6106.

----------

## drescherjm

This is a known bug (access violation on emerge): https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56499

----------

## neopablo2000

 *LLoydBates wrote:*   

> Problem when trying to emerge it, any ideas?
> 
> ```
> [root@udo.edu /home/lloyd]$ emerge nvidia-kernel
> 
> ...

 

   Add the following lines to your /etc/portage/package.keywords (if it doesn`t existe, create it) before emerging nvidia-glx: 

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86 

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86 

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86 

   After that, you should be installing without problems. Good Luck!!

----------

